# Whats wrong with my rat!! HELP!



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok both my rats had some cold where they were sneezing the vet gaze them a injection and some antibiotics and they been fine, this was about a month ago. but now on my rats just is sleeping all the time and is not intrested in anything. he also just sits in my hand doing nothing, i have given him some Ceral and milk from a spoon and i will be feeding him tonight Yogurt can some one give me some advice please, Because i dont think my vet is to good with small animals as he deals with farm yard animals mostly . Please Help me


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

If you think your vet is crap, find another.

Rats also dont get `colds` either, and you really need to see a compentant vet and get a suitable diagnosis and treatment, as theres nothing anybody on here can do sadly.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

iam sorry to hear your rattie is ill i know its a tough time when a loved pet falls ill its not your fault your vet is rubbish you did your best by taking rattie in the firstplace is all you can do now is find a vet with a good knowlage and experience with a good reputation of rats good luck and remember you can only do your best and your rattie knows you love them and care for them hope all gets better soon


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would try to find a more rat experienced vet if you can I know it's not always easy. It sounds like the medication isn't working he'll need new treatment


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I would try to find a more rat experienced vet if you can I know it's not always easy. It sounds like the medication isn't working he'll need new treatment


i agree with what nicky said it is somtimes hard to find a good vet but they do excist i would look on the net for rodent freindly vets in your area good luck


----------



## StuartD (May 18, 2010)

Vamp176 said:


> Ok both my rats had some cold where they were sneezing the vet gaze them a injection and some antibiotics and they been fine, this was about a month ago. but now on my rats just is sleeping all the time and is not intrested in anything. he also just sits in my hand doing nothing, i have given him some Ceral and milk from a spoon and i will be feeding him tonight Yogurt can some one give me some advice please, Because i dont think my vet is to good with small animals as he deals with farm yard animals mostly . Please Help me


We had a problem finding a good vet too, we tried 5 diffrent ones & In the end when we did get one it was to late. None of the vets admited they didnt have a clue and had not been taught anything about rats untill the last one that explained that normal vets only cover small rodents very breifly on the course, and you need an "exotic vet"

So if i was you google "Exotic Vets" in your area not just vets, they are only a tad more expensive but worth it


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

sounds like they possibly have 'resp' or 'myco' which is a common rat respiratory infection.. they need to be given baytril (or similar) in small doses over a week or so to get them back to health. You will be given a syringe (no needle just the syringe part so you can measure it properly as prescribed on teh bottle) to dose them yourself, usually best mixed with a little something liquidy that they like and may mask the taste (not orange juice or milk tho).

it's one of those things that once they've got it it won't go away. I wouldn't introduce any more rats to your two, if you want more rats wait until your current two are dead as resp is highly infectious.

Rats can live a long and normal life with resp if they are kept an eye on and given baytril when they get poorly, so don't automatically assume you need to have them put down.

they sound wheezy and make lots of loud breathing noises when excited/agitated. Any small vet worth their salt should be able to diagnose and medicate easily.

I am of course only going on what you've said, so this IS NOT a diagnosis, you do need to get them to a vets to make sure as it could be many other things. also you can usually only get a baytril from the vets and this should be your first port of call even if this isn't the case as they vet will be able to figure out the proper dose for them.

when phoning round vets ask if they have a small pets (mention rats) or exotic pets specialist, if they don't try the next one.

If you don't have any good vets in usable distance.. go see one thats further away, and get your local vets to liaise with them. Read up on your pet and YOU become the expert.. we're here to help as best we can but only YOU can tell what's wrong with your pet as you are the one there. If you can describe properly in terms that a vet can understand, even if they aren't a rat specialist, then your rats will get the care they need.

 bit of reading up is all you need  here's links to get you started.

Rat Behavior and Biology
Critter City - Mycoplasmosis Page
http://education.dlam.ucla.edu/attachments/optional_reference_forms/biology_of_the_rat.pdf


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies because i live out in the middle of no where it will be hard to get to a vet other than the one i mentioned but my ratties are worth it for me to travel further. at the moment ive spoon feeding him yogurt and hes alot more lively , i thought he might become ill because my Explorer Cage has started to rust and i have bought a new cage for them, but there was a rusty water liquid coming off it and i think he might digested some of this which might knocked him for the worst. 

Ty for the adivce reading up on the websites know 




Jake


Also this vet i go to is aparntly trained in exotic animals as well


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

owieprone said:


> I wouldn't introduce any more rats to your two, if you want more rats wait until your current two are dead as resp is highly infectious.


All rats carry Mycoplasma pulmonis, so why on earth would it be infectious to them when they already have it?

Unless they have a Virus, ie Sendai, SDAV or so on, then there shouldnt be any issues with introducing new rats.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Vamp176 said:


> Ok both my rats had some cold where they were sneezing the vet gaze them a injection and some antibiotics and they been fine, this was about a month ago. but now on my rats just is sleeping all the time and is not intrested in anything. he also just sits in my hand doing nothing, i have given him some Ceral and milk from a spoon and i will be feeding him tonight Yogurt can some one give me some advice please, Because i dont think my vet is to good with small animals as he deals with farm yard animals mostly . Please Help me


he could just be a lazy rat, it all depends on his age, my big boys that i used to have were very lazy and would sleep a heck of a lot, when i picked them up they would just look at me and sit on my lap. as for the sneezing it could be a number of things. allergies? what do you use as bedding? if its sneezing and there is a rusty red discharge on their nose, with rustling breathing, it could be myco. best thing to do is to find another vet, one that does specialise in small animals.


----------



## dawnie24 (May 23, 2010)

Hi,normally when a rat is sneezing that bad it could be the bedding your using,try changing it,i had the same problem with one of mine when i first had rats so i changed to straw it was ok then ,i now have 6 rats which include 3 lovely naked rats and they are fine with sawdust.x


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

dawnie24 said:


> Hi,normally when a rat is sneezing that bad it could be the bedding your using,try changing it,i had the same problem with one of mine when i first had rats so i changed to straw it was ok then ,i now have 6 rats which include 3 lovely naked rats and they are fine with sawdust.x


Sawdust isn't recommended for rats, simply as its too dusty funnily enough and can cause respiratory issues.


----------



## dawnie24 (May 23, 2010)

aslong as you get a special sawdust which doesnt affect them its fine,ive never had a problem really,my very first rat lived to the age of 5 and never sneezed ect,theres no wrong or right way.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> All rats carry Mycoplasma pulmonis, so why on earth would it be infectious to them when they already have it?
> 
> Unless they have a Virus, ie Sendai, SDAV or so on, then there shouldnt be any issues with introducing new rats.


not all rats exhibit symptoms and are healthy, an 'active' member of the community can increase the likelihood of others becoming active. and also it might not be resp so best not to introduce another rat when the disease is currently unknown!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

owieprone said:


> not all rats exhibit symptoms and are healthy, an 'active' member of the community can increase the likelihood of others becoming active. and also it might not be resp so best not to introduce another rat when the disease is currently unknown!


A sneezing/respy rat wont cause the others to start, or increase the likelihood of the others doing the same, it is not contagious.

If the disease is `currently unknown`, then wait 6 weeks for quarantine of the existing rats, as if its a Virus, in that time frame all traces should be gone and they arent infectious....not rocket science


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

dawnie24 said:


> aslong as you get a special sawdust which doesnt affect them its fine,ive never had a problem really,my very first rat lived to the age of 5 and never sneezed ect,theres no wrong or right way.


Most rat owners wouldnt touch sawdust with a bargepole, shavings maybe, but due to the dust causing issues sawdust is often not recommended.

I'm not sure how you can get `special sawdust` as at the end if the day....its still sawdust, with lots of dust?


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Sounds like hes developed pnuemonia. My rats had the same thing and the vet said it could turn into pnuemonia. I don't know if I am spelling it right. Most probably not lol.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> A sneezing/respy rat wont cause the others to start, or increase the likelihood of the others doing the same, it is not contagious.
> 
> If the disease is `currently unknown`, then wait 6 weeks for quarantine of the existing rats, as if its a Virus, in that time frame all traces should be gone and they arent infectious....not rocket science


fair enough got that slightly wrong.. due to 2-month and counting can't be arsedness.. the secondary infection the rat might get, could be infectious (unless is pneumonia which isn't transferable from the host, close flufffluff close).

also, any meds given should show signs of improvement within 4 days, if nothing happens you need to change meds immediately. if it does improve with them they need to be on it for 21-30 days, NOT a week or so like most vets give, this is NOT long enough for it to control and abate the initial signs, if not treated properly it will definately come back later on down the line.

as for bedding try looking for shredded reduced-dust bog-roll type stuff, try garden centres that have a pet bit, that's where i get mine from, massive bag of it for ~£5. 
Biocatolet (brand of cat litter) is also good, but doesn't seem the most comfy stuff in the world to me so i only use it in their litter tray.
you're other option is to stick biocatolet on the floor and give them old clothes etc to snuggle in (which can then be washed, saves abit of money).


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok so UPDATE vet on call just came left me some meds called Tenramyian Powder which he said can be added to the water, and he said is stronger than Baytril. So my next question how can i influence them to drink the water now =]

Also there not drinking the water, i think its because the taste, any suggestions on what i can put in there to mask the taste?


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Vamp176 said:


> Ok so UPDATE vet on call just came left me some meds called Tenramyian Powder which he said can be added to the water, and he said is stronger than Baytril. So my next question how can i influence them to drink the water now =]
> 
> Also there not drinking the water, i think its because the taste, any suggestions on what i can put in there to mask the taste?


mix the dosage in a little amount of water about 1 - 2 mils suck it up in a syringe 
scruff ratty, pop it into his/her mouth, and squirt. had to do that with my ratties for 2 weeks on baytril, same way just more creative since its a powder.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Vamp176 said:


> Ok so UPDATE vet on call just came left me some meds called Tenramyian Powder


Terramycin, otherwise known as Oxytetracycline hydrochloride. Best mix with a little honey or chocolate spread. If put in the water there is no way you can guarantee the rat has drunk enough to get the necessary dosage.

Full information here:
Medication Guide: Oxytetracycline


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

i was thinking maybe adding some orange squash to the water bottle or is that a bad idea sorry if im being stupid but i despret for my ratties to get better plus one is not eating or drinking much. also i read i cant give them dairy products does that mean i cant feed them fruity yogurts? 

Please get back to me


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Orange is bad for male rats as it can cause kidney cancer, same goes for all citrus fruits. Try something like Complan mixed with water if you're worried he's not taking his meds, or even better Dr Squiggles, which is a powder full of vitamins and minerals, and highly palatable to ratties.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Argent said:


> Orange is bad for male rats as it can cause kidney cancer, same goes for all citrus fruits. Try something like Complan mixed with water if you're worried he's not taking his meds, or even better Dr Squiggles, which is a powder full of vitamins and minerals, and highly palatable to ratties.


I second Argent, Dr. Squiggles is meant to be very palatable & encourages ill rats to drink, but avoid citrus fruit, citrus juice, orange squash, or any squash TBH as they are usually full of artificial sweeteners


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

could always try black current


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> could always try black current


That would probably be OK if its free of artificial sweeteners but most squash these days seems to include them somewhere on the list, or did you mean actual blackcurrants?


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Terramycin, otherwise known as Oxytetracycline hydrochloride. Best mix with a little honey or chocolate spread.


Read on the net some where that Terramycin will not work with dairy products so i can not use Chocolate Spread or am i wrong?

Can someone link me to thsi DrSquiggles Please


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

i feel physically sick =[ my rats wont drink the water at all and one of them hasnt been eating and has lost some much weight you can just see his bones =[. i have been soaking some bread in with the meds and given it to them but Harvey just have nibble and just sit there then =[ :cryin:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You could medicate them yourself using a syringe, this is what I did for my old rat Loki when she had myco. I wrapped her in a hand towel& gave her the correct dosage into the corner of her mouth
Here's a link for the Dr. Squiggles
http://www.ratrations.com/medication-cabinet-c-17.html?zenid=1943f5ae0bd2c11f5d4f2ab212469557
Can you get to a Pets At Home? They sell something called Beaphar malt paste for ferrets. I've found my rats, even when sick, have eaten this & you could add the meds to this & hand feed it to them using a spoon


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> You could medicate them yourself using a syringe, this is what I did for my old rat Loki when she had myco. I wrapped her in a hand towel& gave her the correct dosage into the corner of her mouth
> Here's a link for the Dr. Squiggles
> Medication Cabinet : ratRations.com, Rat food, base mixes and herbs
> Can you get to a Pets At Home? They sell something called Beaphar malt paste for ferrets. I've found my rats, even when sick, have eaten this & you could add the meds to this & hand feed it to them using a spoon


Thank you for your info my Vet never told me a persfic dosage he just said 1 Tspoon to every Pint. Also theres more than one type DrSquiggles which one should i be going for

Thanks you again for all this info


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

If you fully read the link I gave to the Ratguide, it's stated there that any possible interaction between dairy is less of a concern than making sure they get the medication, so just go for it.

But IF they seem to be taking a turn for the worst DO go to the vet again ASAP as there are some pretty nasty viruses around (SDAv is the worst) that can bring them down fast, and need more specific and aggressive medication.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Spark or Poly Aid seem to be the best ones for sick rats according to the site (sorry I can't be any more helpful as I hadn't heard of it until recently), however unless you can get hold of it right away you will have to wait for delivery & your rats will go downhill quickly


----------



## Vamp176 (Nov 26, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Spark or Poly Aid seem to be the best ones for sick rats according to the site (sorry I can't be any more helpful as I hadn't heard of it until recently), however unless you can get hold of it right away you will have to wait for delivery & your rats will go downhill quickly


thanks for the info i will order it and as Merlin said about the meds and dairy products i will feed harvey the yogurt and carry on soaking the bread with his meds to keep him going until dilivery


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> That would probably be OK if its free of artificial sweeteners but most squash these days seems to include them somewhere on the list, or did you mean actual blackcurrants?


Eewww i dont drink squash lolsss i mean actual black current. could also try cranberry juice as it is greatly known for its anti oxidants.

I know its not the same but my mum used to feed me the stuff when i had bronchitis and it helped some what XD


----------

